# this any good



## emtmike (Apr 13, 2006)

Just wondering if this is worth the $ 


http://cgi.ebay.com/80cm-PHOTO-SHOO...609516130QQcategoryZ79008QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JimGo (Apr 13, 2006)

I have something like that Mike.  To be honest, I think the box is too big for pens, and the light gets lost.  I think I like the pictures of my pens taken inside the white trash can the best so far.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 13, 2006)

It's easy to just make one and half the cost of this guy's shipping charge.[:0]


----------



## wayneis (Apr 13, 2006)

The cube comes in several different sizes, I have the smallest and it works real good.  Thats what I have used for most of the photos in my album.

Wayne


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 14, 2006)

I made one that is about 15"x15"x20" out of PVC and a white sheet for around $6.00.  I didn't glue the joints together, so it can break down and store easily.  IMHO, you'd be better off making your own.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 16, 2006)

make your own.


----------

